# Pellets for Prime Rib?



## fullborebbq (Nov 22, 2019)

OK I have read some post and have a specific question. I normally use the Cooknpellets Perfect mix for most of my stuff. If I do a Prime Rib and mix in some Mesquite pellets I would like some ideas of what percentage to use. 

If any others out there use the perfect mix  is adding another flavor overboard??

Please, all opinions are most welcome! before I make a BIG mistake on an expensive roast.


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 22, 2019)

A lot of this is going to be preference. I’m not a pellet guy but for me any mesquite would be to strong for prime rib. Others may lovecit though.


----------



## wbf610 (Nov 22, 2019)

I like oak or hickory for beef.


----------



## 2008RN (Nov 23, 2019)

I do 1/2 Hickory and 1/2 mesquite. I like a stronger flavor.


----------



## tropics (Nov 23, 2019)

If your happy with your smoke flavor Why Chang It 
Richie


----------



## forktender (Nov 23, 2019)

An oak and a hickory and cherry mix is my go to for anything beef.


----------



## mike243 (Nov 23, 2019)

That's a hard call unless you have tried that blend before, that said I have never had a smoke flavor I didn't like. Blends are normally good even some I have cobbled together. hope it turns out great


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 23, 2019)

I'm not sure with pellets, but hickory is my go-to for beef.

Chris


----------



## schlotz (Nov 23, 2019)

I use hickory with my Standing Prime Rib.  Holiday Prime Rib usually includes other herbs and pieces of garlic which help to make a more complex flavor profile. Personally, I think that profile is important for a good presentation.  Adding smoke can enhance the profile, up to a point, but after that it will take over. Nothing wrong with adding mesquite if you are looking for a more intense smoke flavor but I'd make sure all that will be consuming it have the same affinity for smoke flavor.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 23, 2019)

There should be a rule that says when we ask about Pellets, we say if we're talking about a Pellet Pooper Smoker, or an Amazing Smoker!

Anyway With my AMNPS out of about 30 Prime Rib Smokes, about 27 of them were with Hickory Pellets.
2 or 3 of them were with Apple Pellets.
One of them might have been with Cherry Dust, because I can't get Cherry Pellets to keep burning.
None were with Mesquite, because Hickory is strong enough.

Bear


----------



## fullborebbq (Nov 25, 2019)

Point taken Bear. I am using my pellet smoker. PID controlled auger driven unit (see link in signature). The reason I ask is many years ago on mothers day I cook mom some steaks on the charcoal grill with some Mesquite wood chips added to the fire. OMG what an outstanding flavor they had(to me). 

My question was to not overpower the flavor of the PR. I have never done one before. The Perfect blend already has Hickory, Maple , apple and cherry woods in it. It sounds like this in itself might be smoke flavor overkill.

You guys are great, that's why I ask!


----------



## schlotz (Nov 26, 2019)

Of those in the blend, hickory is the strongest. Personally, I don't think that blend would be too overpowering. However, adding mesquite at some level will take you there.  You've spend good money on hopefully an excellent roast.  I'd just use the blend and be done with it.


----------



## forktender (Nov 27, 2019)

fullborebbq said:


> Point taken Bear. I am using my pellet smoker. PID controlled auger driven unit (see link in signature). The reason I ask is many years ago on mothers day I cook mom some steaks on the charcoal grill with some Mesquite wood chips added to the fire. OMG what an outstanding flavor they had(to me).
> 
> My question was to not overpower the flavor of the PR. I have never done one before. The Perfect blend already has Hickory, Maple , apple and cherry woods in it. It sounds like this in itself might be smoke flavor overkill.
> 
> You guys are great, that's why I ask!


You are not going to over power a prime rib roast with the comp blend in a pellet pooper unless you leave it in there for two days. That's a big chunk of meat and the pellet poopers just don't over smoke things like other smokers do.......you will be more than fine with the comp blend, it will be amazing even to people that don't like smokey food because pellet grills won't over smoke things.


----------

